# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  راهنمایی تعیین موضوع پروژه پایان ترم کاردانی کامپیوتر

## melina12

با سلام و عرض ادب به همه ی دوستان و مسؤولان جامعه ی برنامه نویس

من دانشجوی ترم چهارم کاردانی نرم افزار هستم, با توجه به اینکه استادم تعیین موضوع پروژه رو به عهده ی خودمون گذاشته دوست دارم یه پروژه ی عالی تحویل بدم که خودم هم 
اطلاعاتم تکمیل شه و وقتم رو هدر ندم.
ترجیح میدم در زمینه های برنامه نویسی کار کنم هر چند برنامه نویسیم عالی نیست و به همین دلیل میخوام برنامه نویسی م تقویت شه ،اگه موضوعات خوبی در نظر دارید و پیشنهاد 
کنید ممنون میشم.

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

سلام،
براي يك برنامه نويس ايراني هر پروژه اي ميتونه موضوع جديد  باشه به جز پروژههاي ديتابيسي.
پروژه هاي كارداني كه اكثراً برنامه نويسي هست، معمولاً تو اين مايه ها هست: "انبارداري"، "سوپرماركت"، "رستوران"، "هتل"، "سالن ورزشي" و و و كه همه به يه شكل انجام ميشه فقط ظاهر برنامه هاست كه متفاوته.

----------


## melina12

سلام
قبل از هر چیز  متشکرم از راهنماییتون ، نظر شما در مورد طراحی صفحات وب چیه؟

----------


## s.iran

> سلام
> قبل از هر چیز متشکرم از راهنماییتون ، نظر شما در مورد طراحی صفحات وب چیه؟


سلام دوست عزیز
به نظر من طراحی وب خیلی خوب هست، اگر کار کنی برای بازار کار هم خوبه.
موفق باشی

----------


## dbdbdb

سلام دوست عزیز منم مثل خودتم.

دوست عزیز همون طور که خودت گفتی میخایی برنامه نویسی ات قوی بشه به فکر یه چیز نو باش مثلا خیلی از دانشجو ها از پروژه های پردازش تصویر فرار میکنن مال بیشترشون همون میشه مدیریت ... با C#‎و SQL .به فکر یه چیز نو باش 


موفق باشی

----------


## pesar irooni

پروژه های پایان ترم باید یه چیز نو باشه. سعی کن یه پروژه در سطح کارشناسی ارائه بدی. مثلا یه search engine بنویس و یا یه بازی برای موبایل و یا آزمون online و ....

----------

